# Giant Ohio whitetail



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Great video to get you excited for next weekend!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Great video Ryan! What did "Crabby" score? Awesome deer...and his first buck.. Wow


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great video thanks for sharing. if that hunt doesn't get the blood pumping then you shouldn't be a deer hunter, lol.
sherman


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe it was right around 164"


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome video


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Great video


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

serious hang time !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great video on an absolute stud of a buck.
Congrats to ya.


----------



## gutthooked (Jul 24, 2011)

Great shot and video, you almost had a 2 for one with a buck and racoon with one shot...


----------

